# 1967 Bmw 2000cs For Sale $35,000 98k Miles Full Restoration By Don Dethlefsen



## jetablebmws (Jan 10, 2006)

98k Miles
H&B Motor
4-speed Manual
RARE SUNROOF
FINEST IN U.S.
Euro Specs
Asking $35,000
404.427.8365


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Pics? :dunno:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Is it in the usual white or Malaga? Where in Atlanta?


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

wheel-man said:


> Pics? :dunno:


seriously.


----------

